# Dt's '08 F350 Cc Lariat Powerstroke Diesel



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Here it is.... I no longer have the voices in my head instructing me to become a diesel owner and so on....Or wait a minute, maybe that was my friends here at Outbackers...

Im so excited to hook it up to the OB and drive around. Today i will be adjusting the Equal-i-zer. Soon we will be leaving for our trip.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Careful. Most manufacturers recommend that you put 500 miles on the vehicle before towing. I am assuming it is new because you list it as a '08.

By the way....nice ride!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep. i know about the break-in. Thanks!! 598 miles so far. it was a dealer trade so they had to go 130 miles to get it. it had 76 on it before that and i have been driving all around loving life !! We will be driving it all day today as well!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice truck good luck with it. I broke the breakin rule with my truck oh well I picked it up the day before a trip what was I to do cancel it. Its a truck use it like one. Enjoy the truck.

John


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

*SWEET Ride!*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

very pretty truck! er handsome truck? well, anyway, NICE!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Nice truck!!!

Will


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Now that's a truck!

Congratulations!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I was just oputside for the last hour checking out the engine.....can someone going to tell me how they shoehorned that thing in there....


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Now, that is a nice looking truck......congrats and good luck.

Kirk


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Very nice!!! enjoy









need a new drop shank???

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That is a beautiful rig, Sayonara!
Clearence lights on a single rear wheel... very rare. Did you special order this one?

What is the color (kind of hard to tell for sure on this monitor... maybe I should fire up the Mac!).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats on the truck!! You're gonna love a diesel. I did the break-in period for mine before I towed, too, but the dealer said it was made for WORK, and not to worry, that many people take them home and hook up right away, and have had no problems. Oh, well, you wouldn't have had an excuse to ride around and "show it off" if you didn't break it in properly!!








Hope you enjoy!
Darlene


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice Ride, very nice.

You ask the question how they shoehorned that motor in there. I'm not a Ford Expert but I believe they have to take the nose off to lift the engine if that is ever required. I doubt it would be required as long as you own it.

Vary your speed while your towing during the first trip.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Did you pick up some Cetane Boost yet? If not, read up on it... increases mileage and power, and reduces noise. Ford recommends it... I've been using it for a few months... makes a difference... worth the money!

Love the truck... they are a beauty to drive!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

mmmmm PowerStroke







very nice.

Watch the DVD they gave you with it, If you haven't already.

You might hook up the battery charge protection circuit if you have the upfitter switches. (changes idle to sustain battery level ) They have the web link for the diagram in the quick reference manual.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

OBcanOB said:


> Did you pick up some Cetane Boost yet? If not, read up on it... increases mileage and power, and reduces noise. Ford recommends it... I've been using it for a few months... makes a difference... worth the money!
> 
> Love the truck... they are a beauty to drive!


If you use a fuel additive (cetane boost) make sure it is ULSF compliant (15 ppm sulfur). Some additives contain sulfur and can fill up that diesel particulate filter quicker than planned.....

*edit: * not to imply an additive is a bad thing for your application, it's a good thing - in addition to the cetane boost, a good additive will help keep those piezo injectors in tip top shape for the long run


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sayonara,

Nice new wheels!









Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Everyone, I just put another 105 miles on it driving to the airport and back picking our German friends up. when i got to the freeway i reset the mpg lie-o-meter and after 43 miles on the freeway it read 18.8 at about 72 mph.

Just to answer some questions.....
COLOR:
The color is Dark Stone / Pueblo Gold.

CAB LIGHTS:
I wanted the cab lights and when i gave my dealer (the GM is my neighbor) my wish list he only found 2 within 500 miles. this one was traded from Pittsburg.

DVD:
I plan to watch the DVD tonight.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sweet rig! But for surely 50k it had better be.. I only have 40k in my whole rig, truck and camper.. It had better be the truck of the century for what they are wanting for these trucks.. I stopped by the dealer the other day to measure hitches.. Definatly was shocked at the price of the new fords..

Beautiful color..

Carey


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Great looking new rig, enjoy it.









Calvin


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Very sweet rig It is on my wish list











Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Sweet rig! But for surely 50k it had better be.. I only have 40k in my whole rig, truck and camper.. It had better be the truck of the century for what they are wanting for these trucks.. I stopped by the dealer the other day to measure hitches.. Definatly was shocked at the price of the new fords..
> 
> Beautiful color..
> 
> Carey


Carey is a 2k hitch worth buying??


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Great Truck!!!








Now you have the rest of us hearing voices in our heads!


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

I hope it serves you long and well! Ahhhh, another Ford Man!

Congrats!

HEIDI


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Just returned home from camping this weekend and wanted to say Congrats !!







on the New Truck!!

Hope your enjoying it !!

Ed


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice truck!!!!!

Good lookin ride, you will love it!

Steve


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Sweet rig! But for surely 50k it had better be.. I only have 40k in my whole rig, truck and camper.. It had better be the truck of the century for what they are wanting for these trucks.. I stopped by the dealer the other day to measure hitches.. Definatly was shocked at the price of the new fords..
> 
> Beautiful color..
> 
> Carey


Carey is a 2k hitch worth buying??
[/quote]

For what this hitch does it is too cheap.. lol Been thinking about charging 3k for it.. Its just that good. The others do, so maybe why not me.. 
I have over 1000 bucks just in parts in this hitch(my cost).. Now the labor of welding it all together and assembling and marketing, what is that worth? Every single person has said it needs priced in the 3k range, or forget it. So yea prolly will retail in the 3k range, maybe 2k for outbackers, but that is still undeceided. It is better than a H/A.

Not pickin on ya Scott, but its just amazing how expensive these trucks are getting.. They are approaching the cost of much bigger trucks, just a couple years ago. My 2001 Kenworth Day Cab T800 cost 69k when we bought it. But yes the same truck is 90k now. But 90k for a semi tractor is still decent. Semis run a million miles or more before an overhaul is needed. 50-60k for a pickup boggles me. 
I went to my local Ford dealer the other day and every one of there 2008's has a sticker of 50k and up.. One F450 was 63k.. It made me drop my jaw.. I just dont see it..

It too bad that we have to own such big, expensive trucks to be able to tow safely. It makes camping an unrealistic thing for many, many people.. We live in America, and there is nothing more american than a family going camping with kids ages of say 5-10.. What memories are made at those ages. Its getting to be that our kids need to be almost grown and gone before we can afford to take them camping, then the whole point is missed.

We are using w/d hitches with technology out of the 50's and 60's. Our trailers and many pickups/vehicles are using leaf springs that derived from the horse and buggy days. With speed limits at 70 or above in most states and the overloaded freeways we have now, towing will never be safe with this old technology. Something has to be done to change this.. I dont like the fact that we are forced to own vehicles that cost upwards of 50k or more to be able to tow a 25 or bigger camper.. This leaves many camper wanting people out of the fun.. So my cheap lil 2k hitch will enable a person to tow a large camper and be extremly safe while doing it, regaurdless of what they own. This hitch has the capability to allow a Tahoe to tow safer than a 3/4 ton without this hitch. Its that good.

It bothers me that we live in this country and the average joe cant take his family camping safely without a huge 3/4 to do so. But because of our old technolgy, both in auto suspensions and trailer weight dist hitches, a person cant feel safe unless they own a real big truck these days.. Its just not right!

Again, not pickin on ya here. But maybe its about time these pickup prices level off for a while. Its getting out of hand.

Carey


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

One you don't have to have a big expensive rig to go camping. That is a mind set. I felt your comment about someones new pride and joy was...well kind of rude. Same as hitches you don't need a 2k hitch to be safe...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I feel just fine with the hitch system I have and am happy with my TV purchase. They are expensive and if its not the right choce for someone right now, well nobodys forcing anyone to buy one. There are plenty of VERY NICE used TV's out there. I get A-Plan and there are nice incentives. The time was right and I can afford it so i chose to do it. Thats all the "defending" ill do. If you dont like something about it, DONT BUY IT!!

I wasnt looking for somebody to question and concern themselves with the cost of my TV. Anyone can figure it out on their own if they want to and make their own judgements from there. I wasnt asking if people thought it was worth it in their opinion.

As for the safety of me and my family, im happy with my new truck, and i dont feel like i have to mention its cost to anyone either. Im not here to brag or flaunt, just talk with some genuinely good people.

_Also, i see there are more plugs for the hitch..._


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Scott and Jamie said:


> One you don't have to have a big expensive rig to go camping. That is a mind set. I felt your comment about someones new pride and joy was...well kind of rude. Same as hitches you don't need a 2k hitch to be safe...


I agree and appreciate your comments. 
I suppose it was a good lead-in for this hitch we have been hearing about in peoples topics....


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Very Nice Truck!









If you ever run it through the scales, let me know actual weight vs. GVWR. I am curious about how much pin weight they can carry.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Very nice, of course those little voices in your head are now going to start whispering "5th wheel, 5th wheel, 5th wheel,..."

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> Very nice, of course those little voices in your head are now going to start whispering "5th wheel, 5th wheel, 5th wheel,..."
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Oh boy...Hopefully not for a while but im sure your right. We will just haveot stay out of the dealerships for a few years.
I wonder if we can do that.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

For those worried about families not being able to camp, they don't have to decide to tow 30+ ft TT's either.








It's all luxury and there's a lot of that in those F350's that are running 50K!








By the way, a F350 Crew Cab bases at just under 30K. It's all in the options!









Now, Sayonara, we want to hear how it tows!!! And definetly stay out of dealerships!!! (At least until the snow starts flying and there is nothing else to do.







)


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> One you don't have to have a big expensive rig to go camping. That is a mind set. I felt your comment about someones new pride and joy was...well kind of rude. Same as hitches you don't need a 2k hitch to be safe...


I agree and appreciate your comments. 
I suppose it was a good lead-in for this hitch we have been hearing about in peoples topics....








[/quote]

I also find it ludicrous that pickups are as expensive as they have got to be. I was blown away when I went and looked at the new Superduties on the lots after they came out last Feb. That is not the first time I have said that about the new Superduties (or any of them for that matter....yikes!!!) on this forum and it may not be the last. That is not to say you paid that much...I know there are some great incentives out there for them now. Ford may be trying to slow production - I know that Ford has got some upcoming idle time planned for KTP but that may be for other reasons that I am not aware (possibly something having to do with the upcoming Scorpion or Boss engines??).

Your incredibly nice new truck, which I want to congratulate you on being the new owner of, has nothing to do with that fact.

Oh btw...Sweet Rig!!!

-CC


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Sa-WWWEEEEEEEETTTTT!

Job well done!!! LOL









Your job was to make my head turn and well....
My neck hurts!!









MaeJae


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I wasnt plannin on bringin a hitch up, but Scott started it, lol... I will finish it!
My hitch has nothin to do with your new truck. I am bothered by what they want for a nicely equiped 3/4/1ton these days.. These trucks arent worth what they are askin for em in my eyes. Its too bad/sad we have to pay so much for a nice heavy duty truck these days.

Honestly, if my hitch appeals to 1/10th of 1 percent of the bumper hitch towing crowd, I will have all the biz i can handle. So with those numbers, that means not even one person here on Outbackers would buy one, and thats perfectly fine. I have found a way to turn a bumper tow trailer into a trailer that acts very much like a 5th wheel trailer with my hitch.. Everyone who sees this thing loves it.. I dont know what to say, I got lucky. I love welding and building stuff in my garage, and with all my auto experience, created this thing. I have a knack for creating weird auto things, always have.

I have said before, it is a self supporting hitch with wheels, with air and mechanical adjustment. It will fit any truck, or any trailer. It spreads the weight of the tongue off of the truck, and onto my hitches wheels.. It is a true weight dist. hitch. 
In trucking this is how we support weight, with axles.. We spread out the weight so we can go fast down the highway safely. We dont use a bumper tow type of hitch, its inherantly unsafe.. Those big trucks that do tow with a bumper hitch have no tongue weight. 
The way we presently tow in the rv world, creates a fulcrum effect, which transfers to the front of the vehicle.. This makes ANY vehicle towing with this fulcrum effect inherently unsafe. My hitch allows a person to tow a trailer like us big rigs do, with no tongue weight. It is 10 times safer, and rides 10 times better, than our present bumper tow setups with our old wd hitches.

I am keeping it small, like 10-15 a month, that is all I want for now. Word of mouth is the best advertisng. I have so much local interest I am chasing that first, before I go nationwide. But by winter/spring should be ready to go all out.

I have a love of race cars, and am designing a hitch that will allow a 3500 lb tongue weight for the NHRA guys. I cant wait to get involved with that! Motorhomes are badly needing a self supporting hitch.. There are a few out there, but they cant do the job this will, because I have adapted air technolgy from trucking into this hitch.

Yes Scott, you dont need a 2k hitch to tow safe, some would like to tow safer though, and with this 2k hitch, will allow them to tow 10 times safer, and ride like you are towing nothing at all, reguardless of there truck/suv, and trailer combo.

Sorry guys for my rants.. Its time to go to bed now. Gotta be up at 3am for another lovely day of truckin!

Carey


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes! Very nice truck!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Now, Sayonara, we want to hear how it tows!!!


We towed to Ludington and i dont know what to say but WOW, its great. 1700 rpms, 65mph, quiet, rock solid and power like i could not have imagined. You truly do have to drive totally different. i can see how some of the crazy people find it easy to think they can fly down the interstate at 80 thinking they are invincible. It gives that false sense of complete security. I am very happy. No new hitch needed here, actually i was never looking for one.....


----------

